# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Лиды Форекс/ЧАРДЖБЕК

## Павел689

Лиды Форекс/ЧАРДЖБЕК

Мы - занимаемся поставкой баз и лидов направления финансовых рынков (криптовалюта, форекс, чарджбек).

Доступныe регионы: Все страны СНГ/ Европа/ Арабские страны/ дальний восток/ Китай/ Латинская Америка: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы).

Слив, сбор заявок под чардж, выгрузка из компаний: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;
Горячий трафик: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;

Для более детальной информации телеграмм @pavelzag99


Продам лиды Форекс и ЧАРДЖБЕК.
Лиды под chargeback свежий слив от сентября 2019 по сентябрь 2021 из InstaForex, MaxiMarket, Alpari, ForexClub, FxPro, и другие малоизвестные брокеры.

Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами до 1000$ - 0.20$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 3000$ - 0.55$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 10 000$ - 1.1$
База вкладчиков в крипту - 0.25$
Холодная и тёплая база Форекса (люди с опытом, торговавшие, торгующие сейчас) - 0.25$
Лиды на торговлю с депозитами за последние 2 месяца - 0.60$
Горячая лидогенерация под инвестиции и трейдинг от 1$
Слитые с ритеншн c суммами от 500$ до 400 000$ - свежесть до 2-3 недель 0.50$

----------


## olegzgpm

не нашел тебя в телеграме
напиши
t.me/olegzgpm

----------


## dbplanet

Нello everуоnе

HQ 24HR Сrурto dаtа avаilаble 
GСС , РL, ZА, IN, LAТАM, СZ, FR , EG, RO аnd SE

CРA/CPL bаsis
2022 Ехсlusivе dеpositors frоm wеll known brands
Feеl frее to rеасh оut

Dеtаls in @database_planet

----------


## vtope2324

Только горячий трафик!

Базы под:
- форекс
- крипто
- с лендов о доп доходах

Хорошие показатили конверсии


Страны:  Европа(русскоговорящая), РФ, Казахстан.

Только живой трафик! 
Замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!


• TELEGRAM: @vtope2324

----------

